# Black Hub caps



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey guys this weekend I had some time to black out my hub caps with plastidip. The car looks sexy IMO let me know what you guys think thanks.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Calintz said:


> let me know what you guys think.


I think you should have left them silver.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

I have the same car as you--mine is black granite LS. I thought about painting the steelies the same color as the wheel covers trying to improve the appearance of the wheel/wheel cover combo, but because the pattern of holes in the steel wheels makes that effort a waste of time I bought some after-market rims from the Tire Rack. Much better look and the rims were about four hundred so not a big investment. If anyone goes this route be sure to order the proper valve stems (again from TR) so that the TPMS sensors can be easily moved from the old rims to the new.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Not a big fan, but atleast you are making your Cruze yours ;-)


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

evo77 said:


> I think you should have left them silver.


I thought that too but I just wanted to see how they look in black and they look good IMO. Just wanted something different and besides its Plastidip I can always peel it off.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not a fan of doing this either, but my son is doing it to Penguin LS. The biggest problem is when the black plastic coat gets dirty they look awful. You missed the bowties in the middle of the wheels.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

obermd said:


> I'm not a fan of doing this either, but my son is doing it to Penguin LS. The biggest problem is when the black plastic coat gets dirty they look awful. You missed the bowties in the middle of the wheels.


Yeah I know but i just wanted something different for the time being. Oh I left the middle bowties like that on purpose to add more "style" i suppose lol


----------



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

Opp opp opp opp broke student style - black everything
Black cruze - Imgur


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Smdqt said:


> Opp opp opp opp broke student style - black everything
> Black cruze - Imgur


Looks good bro just black out your tail lights with a PVC film and it will look better. Any tint shop can black out your tail lights.


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

looks like mine..........


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Silver Cruze said:


> looks like mine..........
> View attachment 8517
> View attachment 8517


It is yours, look outside.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Silver Cruze said:


> looks like mine..........
> View attachment 8517
> View attachment 8517



looks like we like the same style


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh snap now that i see your garage i think i know where you live sucker.

Are you near any major malls? ;-)


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

lol I live close to Pembroke Pines Mall you live around there?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

No but i used to work at some houses there. We should meet up sometime this month... let me post up in the South florida thread


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Alright sounds good


----------

